# Welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?



## drchef (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Ich werde mir in nächste Zeit einen neuen TFT kaufen (fürn PC).
Da so eine Anschaffung bei in der Regel ca. 10 Jahre hält (wie oft kauft man sich schon einen neuen Monitor...) dachte ich mir ich kaufe gleich mal ein zukuftssicheres Produkt.

Das Thema 3d in Spielen interresiert mich zur Zeit sehr und ich habe versucht mich in das Thema etwas einzulesen und das sind meine Erfahrungen

1. Technik: Shutterbrille
- 120 Hz Monitor nötig
- Shutterbrille nötig

2. Technik: rot/blau Brille
- herkömlicher Monitor ausreichend
- halbierung der FPS in Spielen

3. Technik: hell/dunkel Brille
- herkömlicher Monitor ausreichend
- halbierung der FPS in Spielen

4. Technik: ohne Brille
- spezieller (teurer) Monitor nötig
- geht das so ohne Probleme mitjedem Spiel?

Sehe ich das alles richtig oder habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler drin?

zu 1.
finde ich am besten, da 120hz nicht sooo teurer sind und es mit jeder nvidia Karte geht und auch mit jedem Spiel.

zu 2. und 3.
finde ich schlecht, das eine (mind.) halbierung der FPS ein viel zu großer Nachteil ist.

zu 4.
habe ich leider überhauptkeine Ahnung darüber und die Monitore sind verdammt teuer.

bitte korrigiert mich falls ich etwas falsch sehe 

Meine Idee war jetzt ich kaufe mir einen 120Hz Monitor und kaufe mir irgendwann in paar jahren die nVidia Brille, wenn sie vl etwas billiger geworden sind. (ich will mir ja nicht in 3 Jahren wieder nen Monitor kaufen müssen)

aber: setzt sich die Technik eigendlcih durch? oder ist nur ein kleiner Hype und in 3 Jahren gibts kar keine Brillen mehr und es geht auch nichtmehr mit den Spielen einfach so.
Dann hätt ich mir umsonst so einen Monitor jetzt gekauft ;(

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

gruß und danke


----------



## NCphalon (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?*

zu 1: 

-Da halbiern sich auch die FPS (Was meinste warum ma dazu en 120Hz Monitor brauch?^^)
-Die Shutterbrillen sind teuer und zummindest momentan recht klobig und schwer.
+Blickwinkel und Kopfhaltung sind fast egal
+Bei richtiger Abstimmung makelloses 3D

zu 2.

-Schlechte Farbwiedergabe
-In manchen Situationen kann das Gehirn die Bilder nicht in 3D "umrechnen" und man sieht alles gleichzeitig
-net halbierte aber doch verminderte Frameraten
+Geringer Preis
+Kein spezieller Monitor nötig

zu 3. (Ich denke damit ist Polarisation gemeint, mit Hell/Dunkel hat das nix zu tun)

-Hoher Preis für Entsprechende Monitore
-Halbierte FPS
-Bei ungünstiger Kopfhaltung kann Ghosting auftreten
+Leichte, günstige Brillen

zu 4.

-Teure Monitore da diese eine komplizierte Optik enthalten
-Nur ein Betrachter kann den 3D-Effekt wahrnehmen, da sich die Optik im Monitor nur auf ein Augenpaar ausrichten kann
+Keine Brille nötig

So seh ich das.

Ich find die Polfiltertechnik am vorteilhaftesten, die Brillen sind günstig und leicht, der 3D-Effekt is net schlecht und es sind mehrere Betrachter möglich.


----------



## Scheolin (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?*

hey,

ich weiß nicht ob sich Nvidia 3D vision durchsetzen wird,aber es wird solange funktionieren, bis Nvidia die 3D-Treiber nicht mehr aktualisiert(für die neuen Karten) ...oder die games nicht mehr in 3D rendern

ansonsten...das 3D sieht hammergeil aus...sogar noch besser als die 3D-Effekte im Kino(Avatar ausgeschlossen)
bei den älteren Games geht 3D nicht so gut aber bei neueren...TOP

und der Moni(SyncMaster 2233RZ) ist auch voll ok...wird oben beim zocken zwar ziemlich heiß aber sonst ist nichts

mfg Scheolin


----------



## drchef (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?*

@ NCphalon
zu 1.
bei 120 Hz gehts doch nur darum, wie oft die Monitor das Bild wieder aufbaut...läuft mein Spiel also mit 30FPS dann wird es mit 120hz auch mit 30FPS laufen
oder sehe ich das falsch?

das mit dem Polifilter finde ich schlecht
- zu teure Monitore....soviel ist mir 3d eigendlich nicht wert
- aus den 30 werden dann 15FPS da die Grafikkarte 2 Bilder rendern muss. und das sind mir 50% zuwenig FPS 

(richtig?)

auf prad.de habe ich einen Test gelesen vom SyncMaster 2233RZ und der schnitt da beim Gamen ziemlich gut ab. Und kostet nur 100Euro mehr als Monitore mit 60Hz

wenn ich das alles richtig sehe dann ist für mich im Moment die nVidia Lösung die beste. Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen das die Brillen bald mal billiger werden.

gruß und danke


----------



## FatBoo (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?*

Polarisation wird sich durchsetzen, sofern 3D sich überhaupt durchsetzt.

Einfach, weil die Brillen günstig, simpel und leicht sind.
Zwar macht die Shutter-Technologie ein schönes 3D, aber die Brillen sind zu aufwändig.


----------



## Zahdok (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?*

ich denke in 10 jahren wird sich die 4. technik durchsetzen


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?*

Polfilter finde ich ebenfalls am besten. Hab damit Avatar im Kino gesehen, der 3D Effekt war wirklich Perfekt. Allerdings wird man in 10 Jahren etwa sowieso ohne Brille spielen.

3D Vision finde ich äußerst unvorteilhaft. Schmerzt die Augen mehr als jede andere Technik.


----------



## SonicNoize (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?*

Shutterbrillen und 3D für den Heim-PC gibt es schon etwa seit 10 Jahren. Ich kann mich noch an meine GeForce 2 MX von Elsa erinnern, damals gab es schon die 3D Revelator. Das müsste so um die Zeit gewesen sein. Und NVIDIA hat es bis zur 7er Serie weiterhin unterstützt!

Mittlerweile habe ich auch die 3D-Vision hier und bin von dem Bild begeistert. 120 Hz mit der Auflösung des 2233RZ bekam damals eben kein CRT hin.


Ich glaube eher, dass sich das danach entscheidet, was man am besten dem Kunden im Computerladen vorstellen kann.
Bei einem Monitor, der nur aus einem Blickwinkel funktioniert, ist das in etwa genauso schwer wie bei einer 3D-Brille, die man aufsetzen muss. Im MediaMarkt habe ich schon ein Vorführmodell der 3D-Vision gesehen, leider nur mit einer 3D-Bilderreihe auf einem Monitor. Ab und zu hat sich das mal jemand angesehen, der Stand von Apple hat da mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregt. Es gibt ja auch dummerweise kaum Filme für dieses Format, diesen Rot-Grün-Mist aus der Videothek kann man vergessen, da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass schon so mancher schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat und der Shuttertechnik gegenüber Vorurteile hat.

Wenn man sich minimal mit der Technik auseinandersetzen muss (fängt bei den Filmformaten an und geht weiter mit solchen Sachen wie "Tiefe", um keine Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen) springen halt die ganzen Noob-Käufer wieder ab, sieht man ja an den Produkten der Apfelfirma. Die Teile können fast nichts, jeder Idiot kanns bedienen und daher ist das der Kracher auf dem Markt. Die Tatsache, dass es verschiedene Möglichkeiten für 3D gibt, ist für den 0815-Menschen heute ja teils schon zuviel.


----------



## Superwip (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?*

Letztenendes ist es egal, welche Technik sich durchsetzt, da alle Techniken eingangsseitig zueinander Kompatibel sind, sie können auch ohne weiteres koexistieren

Man kann jedenfalls die selbe 3D Blu Ray auf mit Shutter Polfilter oder auch Rot/Blau Brille schauen, hängt nur vom Monitor und der Brille ab


----------



## Torr Samaho (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?*

sagt mal, funzen auch ältere spiele in 3d? (vorzugsweise mit 120 hz monitor und polfilterbrille). quake3 zum beispiel. zumindest die framerate ist dort kein problem  
und zweitens, braucht man für diese technik eine nvidia-karte oder geht auch ati?
bin hardwaretechnisch z.z. im rückstand.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?*

3D wird erst richtig interessant und wird sich wirklich durchsetzen wenn man keine Brille mehr benötigt. Mal im ernst, wer will den Stundenlang eine Brille auf der Nase haben um Filme zu schauen. 
Diesen ganzen Mist gabs schon mal und der ist damals nach einiger Zeit Sang und Klanglos unter gegangen. Sofern man die Technik nicht sehr schnell optimiert und im Preis senkt, wird sich da gar nichts durchsetzen. Ist ja derzeit so wie mit PhysX, über all im Munde und im Grunde sieht man nix davon.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (12. Mai 2010)

Also ich war vor einigen Tagen im Saturn am Alexanderplatz in Berlin und habe mir dort auf dem neuen 46er 3D-LED von Samsung mit integrierter Shutter-Technik und dazugehöriger Shutterbrille einen 3D-Blueray-Film angesehen und es war atemberaubend. Die Brille stört mich garnicht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das durchsetzen wird, es ist nur noch eine Geldfrage...


----------



## SonicNoize (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?*



Torr Samaho schrieb:


> sagt mal, funzen auch ältere spiele in 3d? (vorzugsweise mit 120 hz monitor und polfilterbrille). quake3 zum beispiel. zumindest die framerate ist dort kein problem
> und zweitens, braucht man für diese technik eine nvidia-karte oder geht auch ati?
> bin hardwaretechnisch z.z. im rückstand.




ATI ist da anscheinend auch mit eingestiegen, musst mal auf deren Website schauen, da kann ich nichts zu sagen.

NVIDIA macht das wie gesagt schon länger, allerdings unterstützt 3D Vision nur Direct 3D. Wenn du Q3 zocken möchtest, brauchst du ältere Hardware, z.B. eine 7900 GT oder ähnliches und den alten Treiber um 93.xx oder sowas. Damit geht's auch mit OpenGL. Vielleicht kann man den 2233 RZ mit 120 Hz ja mit der alten Elsa Revelator kombinieren, dann könnte es klappen.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

@Riot_deluxe
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, bei Shutterbrillen bekomme ich innerhalb von Minuten Kopfschmerzen weil der Mist einfach flimmert. Nimmt nicht jeder wahr, ich und viele andere schon. Eine Technik mit einem dicken Makel.


----------



## Superwip (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?*



Torr Samaho schrieb:


> sagt mal, funzen auch ältere spiele in 3d? (vorzugsweise mit 120 hz monitor und polfilterbrille). quake3 zum beispiel. zumindest die framerate ist dort kein problem
> und zweitens, braucht man für diese technik eine nvidia-karte oder geht auch ati?
> bin hardwaretechnisch z.z. im rückstand.


 
Quake 3 funktioniert leider nicht mit 3D Vision, andere ältere Spiele zum Teil schon mehr oder weniger gut; bedenke aber, dass du so oder so mindestens eine 8000er Karte brauchst

Allerdings ist das schon erstaunlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass Quake 3 mit den Shutterbrillen der ersten Stunde angeblich vorbildhaft funktioniert hat



> weil der Mist einfach flimmert


 
Auch nicht mehr als irgendein älterer Röhren TV...


----------



## Scheolin (12. Mai 2010)

also bei mir flimmert da nix...haste mal Hz angepasst?

da das Netz hier in Deutschland mit 50Hz Wechselspannung arbeitet,flimmert es bei 120Hz,jedoch nicht bei 100Hz...es flimmert ja nicht der Bildschirm sondern eigentlich das Licht außenrum,also wie im Kino...alle Lichter aus,nur der Moni darf noch an sein...

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Pixelplanet (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche 3D Technik setzt sich durch?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> -Nur ein Betrachter kann den 3D-Effekt wahrnehmen, da sich die Optik im Monitor nur auf ein Augenpaar ausrichten kann



stimmt so nicht ganz

es gibt schon entsprechende Techniken die bis zu 7 Personen ermöglichen allerdings dürfe die nur innerhalb eines Gewissen Radius Sitzen.


Shutterbrillen werden sich wohl nicht durchsetzten weil die anschaffung zu teuer ist 

es wird wohl alles so bleiben wie es im moment ist 

im Kino wird weiterhin mit der Polarisationstechnik gearbeitet zu hause werden sich nur Leute sowas kaufen die Technik Fanatiker sind und 3D Vision von Nvidia wird sich nie durchsetzten können weil der Markt dafür zu klein ist da es noch zu wenig gamer gibt und von diesen wenigen Gamern sind viele an sowas garnicht Interessiert


----------



## Per4mance (12. Mai 2010)

also als brilleenträger und damals schon elsa schutter brille besitzer glaub ich das sich das ohne alles durchsetzt wenn überhaupt. 

es haben so viel ne brille und noch dazu ne brille für 3d is bescheiden.


----------



## amdintel (12. Mai 2010)

würde sagen 4:
weil wer  hat schon immer gleich eine Brille dabei , ist zu umständlich und da ist der Faktor  wenn man z.b. Besuch bekommt , die haben auch nicht immer alle eine Brille dabei außer die Sonnen Brille vielleicht ?
Das mit der 3 D Brille gab es bereits schon vor 20zig Jahren TV Demo Sendungen und Kino Filme hat sich nicht durchgesetzt und wird sich auch nicht durchsetzen .
Also das mit 4: ist jetzt noch teuer , aber wenn sich das druch setzten sollte und in Massen Produktion mal geht,
werden mit der Zeit auch die Preise sinken , wie es mit allen Neuen Sachen halt immer ist .


----------



## Torr Samaho (12. Mai 2010)

ok, danke für die info. werde mich mal informieren, was alles (auch ältere spiele) 3d unterstützt.
in den neuen pc kommt eine ati 5870 (gründe dazu gibt's im graka-forum, ich will hier keine diskussion dazu anheizen). 
allerdings hoffe ich, dass man als spieler von der zusätzlichen tiefe profitiert, sonst stirbt man quasi in schönheit  
@ thread: ich hoffe, dass diese plastikbrillen sich durchsetzen, wie es sie im kino gibt. da hätte man zumindest kleinere anschaffungskosten.


----------



## drchef (12. Mai 2010)

hier ging es um PC-Spiele und nicht um Filme also um nur einen Betrachter und nicht wie beim Film um mehrere.

persönlich finde ich die nvidia Technik (Shutterbrille) am besten da die Anschaffungskosten gering sind...der Monitor kostet 100 mehr und die brille 150 oder so...sind 250 mehr gegen über keinem 3D, für den mehrpreis kriegt man meines Wissens keinen Polimonitor oder reinen 3d monitor.

außerdem scheint es sehr einfach zu sein...einfach nur einen Hacken setzen...bei Poli oder richtigen 3d muss man doch mit den Treibern und bla irgendwas basteln...

werde aber aufjedenfall das vorher wo testen um zu sehen wie mein Gehirn drauf reagiert 

außerdem sollen sich die 120Hz im normalen nicht 3d betrieb auch besser ansehen lassen als herkömliche TFTs.

P.S.: ich habe noch im Hinterkopf das ich irgendwo gelesen habe, das nVidia Treiberseitig an einer unterstützung für openGl arbeitet


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Mai 2010)

Die Anschaffungskosten für ne Shutterbrille gering? Das soll ja wohl ein Witz sein. Ein wirklich ordentlicher 120 Hz Monitor wie der Acer 24er kostet 350 € etwa, gegenüber 180 für nen normalen 60 Hzer. + Die Shutterbrille, das sind fast 500 €. Ganz zu schweigen vom Heimkino, wo 200 € eine Shutterbrille kostet und ein 3D Fernseher mit 40 Zoll ganze 2400 €. Solange das nicht günstiger ist kann 3D mir zu Hause gerne gestohlen bleiben, ist im Kino so oder so um Längen besser.


----------



## Sash (12. Mai 2010)

ich sag keine technik setzt sich durch.. zu teuer und zu nervig, mal fürs kino ok aber zuhause nur für techfreaks die das mal testen wollen.


----------



## Scheolin (12. Mai 2010)

dem möchte ich mal heftigs wiedersprechen

der Samsung SM 2233RZ kostet 230€ und macht ein gutes Bild(3D sowie normal)
die Brille kostet auch nichtmehr soviel....

und das 3D ist saugeil, ähnlich hohes Niveau wie im Kino.

Dabei ist Avatar ausgeschlossen,weil er ganz einfach der geilste Film aller Zeiten ist...aber Kampf der Titanen ist gleichgut wie 3D Vision...

Und wer ein Heimkino, hat auch genug geld für 10-15 3D Brillen

mfg Scheolin

Edit:bezieht sich auf den Beitrag von Mixxed_Up


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2010)

An der Stelle möcht ich mal einen Blickschritt weiter gehen - irgendwann (25 Jahre?) wird man nur noch brillenähnliche optische Elemente tragen und Monitore bei Medienkonsum nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen. Die Fokussierung auf den Kosumenten kann damit perfektioniert werden (individuelle visuelle Eigenschaften) - was das für das menschliche Zusammenleben für Folgen hat muss man abwarten..

Ich persönliche werde noch ein paar Jahre (nicht 25) warten um mir ausgereifte 3D-Technik zu ziehen!


----------



## drchef (13. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die Anschaffungskosten für ne Shutterbrille gering? Das soll ja wohl ein Witz sein. Ein wirklich ordentlicher 120 Hz Monitor wie der Acer 24er kostet 350 € etwa, gegenüber 180 für nen normalen 60 Hzer. + Die Shutterbrille, das sind fast 500 €. Ganz zu schweigen vom Heimkino, wo 200 € eine Shutterbrille kostet und ein 3D Fernseher mit 40 Zoll ganze 2400 €. Solange das nicht günstiger ist kann 3D mir zu Hause gerne gestohlen bleiben, ist im Kino so oder so um Längen besser.



nein nicht 500 sonder 250...hab ich doch im Post vorher vorgerechnet.
genauso hab ich im vorrigen Post geschrieben es geht um PC-Gaming...Heimkino ist nichts für mich

Fazit:
Wer 3d im gaming Bereich will und eh nen Monitor braucht (weil er keinen hat wie bei mir) ist mit nvidias Lösung am billigsten und einfachsten dran....finde ich 

Edit:
nicht zu vergessen den wichtigsten (meiner Meinung) Vorteil: die FPS werden nicht halbiert!

Edit2:
das kam glaube ich garnicht zu sprechen aber: braucht man für Poli nen speziellen Monitor oder kann des jeder? (oder bringt der Treiber die passenden Bilder für die Brille?)


----------



## Whitey (13. Mai 2010)

drchef schrieb:


> nein nicht 500 sonder 250...hab ich doch im Post vorher vorgerechnet.



Das stimmt nicht, den billigsten 120Hz Monitor (und zwar ist das der Samsung 2233RZ) bekommst du für 250 Euro und die billigste Nvidia 3D Shutterbrille für 100 Euro, sind zusammen also 350 Euro, und das sind wirklich die billigsten Angebote im Internet würde da eher mit 400 Euro rechnen.



drchef schrieb:


> genauso hab ich im vorrigen Post geschrieben es geht um PC-Gaming...Heimkino ist nichts für mich



Ja, das mag sein das es in deinem Post um 3D Gaming geht, aber in diesem Theard geht es darum welche 3D Technik sich durchsetzt, dazu gehören auch die Kino- und TV 3D Techniken.



drchef schrieb:


> Edit:
> nicht zu vergessen den wichtigsten (meiner Meinung) Vorteil: die FPS werden nicht halbiert!



Das ist Falsch, Bei Nvidias 3D Technik werden ebenfalls die FPS halbiert, das ist ja der Grund wieso man 120 Hz braucht.

@Topic: Ich glaube das 3D Kino wird sich am längsten halten, so wie vor 20 Jahren auch, man wird hin und wieder mal etwas von einem Film hören der in 3D im TV ausgestrahlt wird, aber wirklich durchsetzen wird sich das nicht.


----------



## drchef (13. Mai 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, den billigsten 120Hz Monitor (und zwar ist das der Samsung 2233RZ) bekommst du für 250 Euro und die billigste Nvidia 3D Shutterbrille für 100 Euro, sind zusammen also 350 Euro, und das sind wirklich die billigsten Angebote im Internet würde da eher mit 400 Euro rechnen.



nein immernoch 250....wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...ich rede von Mehrkosten für 3d...einen Monitor braucht man trotzdem und der kostet auch geld....also der Samsung kostet 250 also 100 mehr als normale Monitore, das macht 100 Mehrkosten für den Monitor und nicht 250!



Weissi schrieb:


> Ja, das mag sein das es in deinem Post um 3D Gaming geht, aber in diesem Theard geht es darum welche 3D Technik sich durchsetzt, dazu gehören auch die Kino- und TV 3D Techniken.



Kann sein das ich den Titel nicht passend gewählt habe aber es geht hier um gaming 



Weissi schrieb:


> Das ist Falsch, Bei Nvidias 3D Technik werden ebenfalls die FPS halbiert, das ist ja der Grund wieso man 120 Hz braucht.



kann ich immernoch nicht glauben...naja werde da nochmal nachforschungen betreiben. 

edit:
wenn sich das zu einem Diskusionsthread wo es auch um Heimkino geht entwickelt, ok gerne...so war das nicht gemeint..mir ging es einfach nur um gaming


----------



## Scheolin (13. Mai 2010)

genau genommen halbiert 3D Vision nur die FPS pro Auge...und das lässt sich mit ner potenten Graka auch wieder ausgleichen

120Hz braucht man weil man ja ein Bild fürs eine Auge, eins fürs andre darstellen muss...und dieser Wechsel muss schnell genug passieren ansonsten ist es Mist....

Das menschliche Auge nimmt 60 Bilder pro Sekunde war...also muss der Moni den Bildwechsel mit doppelter Frequenz ausführen...und schon sind wir wieder bei unseren 120Hz

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Whitey (13. Mai 2010)

drchef schrieb:


> nein immernoch 250....wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...ich rede von Mehrkosten für 3d...einen Monitor braucht man trotzdem und der kostet auch geld....also der Samsung kostet 250 also 100 mehr als normale Monitore, das macht 100 Mehrkosten für den Monitor und nicht 250!



Ok, sorry mein Fehler, dachte du meinst die Gesamtkosten.



drchef schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich den Titel nicht passend gewählt habe aber es geht hier  um gaming



Nochmal mein Fehler, habe zu meinem bedauern leider nicht den gesamten Theard gelesen.



drchef schrieb:


> kann ich immernoch nicht glauben...naja werde da nochmal nachforschungen  betreiben.



Hier hat Scheolin schon eine absolut korrekte Antwort gegeben.

Edit: @Scheolin: Genau genommen halbiert die Brille die FPS druch abwechselndes abdunkeln, aber ich bin mir sicher so hast du es auch gemeint.

Ps: Sorry für meinen vorherigen Post, war nicht ganz auf der Höhe als ich diesen verfasst habe.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Mai 2010)

Mann brauch 120 Hz, um für jedes Auge 60 Hz raus zu bekommen, da das mit 60 Hz nur 30 Hz wären. Bei 120 Hz sieht ein Auge 60x und 60x sieht es nicht. Das ist aber was anderes.

Also die fps gehen natürlich stark nach unten mit 3D Vision, das kostet Leistung.


----------



## Pixelplanet (13. Mai 2010)

Scheolin schrieb:


> Das menschliche Auge nimmt 60 Bilder pro Sekunde war...



in Bio nicht aufgepasst ?

das Auge nimmt max 14 Bilder pro Sekunde war sobald es 15 Bilder sind sieht man es als Film Laufen und erkennt die Einzelbilder nicht mehr.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Mai 2010)

Also bisher warns immer 24^^ Aber es sieht bei Computerspielen langsamer aus, weil die auf Frameraten von 60Hz ausgerichtet sind und wenn diese nicht erreicht werden scheint es langsamer abzulaufen. (Siehe Aquamark3... bei mehr als 60fps sieht das aus wie als würd der im zeitraffer laufen)


----------



## Pixelplanet (13. Mai 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Also bisher warns immer 24^^




24 Bilder pro Sekunde sind es im Kino

weil bei 15 Bildern sehen schnelle Bewegungen nun mal ******* aus.

aber selbst bei 24 Bildern sieht man im Kino wie es manchmal Ruckelt

das fällt vor allem bei den 3D Filmen auf


----------



## Scheolin (13. Mai 2010)

wohl selber nicht aufgepasst?

das Auge nimmt 60-65 Bilder pro Sekunde war,jedoch verschmilzt es bereits bei 18 Bildern pro Sekunde zu einem Film.

Einfach mal bei Wikipedia unter Komplexauge im Artikel Auge nachschaun



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Also die fps gehen natürlich stark nach unten mit 3D Vision, das kostet Leistung.


 
Hä?

ich hab weniger FPS, deswegen brauche ich mehr Leistung?
Die FPS werden einfach nur aufgeteilt auf die Augen....

Mit Futuremark hab ich ohne 3D 70-80FPS und mit 30-40,also alles im grünen Bereich

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Beware (13. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe auf Polarisationsvariante (RealD) und sobald die Technik ausgereift ist auf 3D ohne Brillen.

Die Polfiltertechnik hat meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil, dass die Brillen viel günstiger sind und sich die Filter sogar in eine herkömmliche Brille oder sogar Kontaktlinsen integrieren lässt, was gerade für mich als Brillenträger sehr interessant wäre.

Außerdem soll bei der polarisationstechnik der 3D Effekt besser als bei der 120 Hz Shutterbrillen Technik rüberkommen. Konnte bisher leider nicht selbst einen direkten vergleich machen.

Sind 3D Fernseher/Projektoren eigentlich schon in irgendeinem Geschäft zum antesten verfügbar?
Mache normalerweise einen großen Bogen um Mediamarkt/Saturn und co., aber um die neuen TV Geräte mal auszuprobieren, würde ich auch dort mal vorbeischaun.


----------



## SonicNoize (13. Mai 2010)

Beware schrieb:


> Sind 3D Fernseher/Projektoren eigentlich schon in irgendeinem Geschäft zum antesten verfügbar?
> Mache normalerweise einen großen Bogen um Mediamarkt/Saturn und co., aber um die neuen TV Geräte mal auszuprobieren, würde ich auch dort mal vorbeischaun.



Im MM hab ich sowas schon gesehen. Aber nichts, was man wirklich zum testen gebrauchen kann.

Die haben doch glatt einen 120 Hz Shuttermonitor mit einem 3D Video im Interlaced-Format präsentiert. Von 3D natürlich keine Spur, da denkt sich der Kunde dann auch "wtf, was will ich mit dem Schrott..."


----------

